# A busy 24 (New smoker!)



## Jmt (Mar 24, 2018)

I got up yesterday morning and took a 4 hour drive to Mesquite, Texas to pick up my new M1 grill from M Grills.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			











  After a brief walk through of the facility, I was loaded up and headed back home.  Unloaded this 350 lb beast from the back of my suv and dragged her about 100 yards through the gate, and onto my grill pad.  Finished assembly right quick and fired it up for seasoning.
















Got up this morning and started a wood fire to try my first smoke, chicken thighs and legs on apple wood.  Results were out of this world!!  Rub was Cookshack Spicy Chicken.  





Haven't decided what's next, besides 4 12 hr. work days, but it's going to be good.  LOVE THIS SMOKER!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2018)

Glad to hear you're happy with your new smoker.  
But..................you forgot the QVIEW!!!
Gary


----------



## Jmt (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry Gary, Photobucket problems.  I think I've got it fixed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats on your new smoker!
The chicken looks delicious!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 25, 2018)

Enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## Jmt (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## 70monte (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm jealous.  I want one of those smokers but I just can't justify buying one when I have so many other ones.  Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Jmt (Mar 26, 2018)

Time to cull your heard a little!  It's worth it!


----------



## 70monte (Mar 26, 2018)

I know but most of what I would want to cull is mostly Weber stuff which is not worth much.  Those M1's are expensive and so are the accessories.  My two main smokers are a Good One Open Range and the Good One Marshall and they are worth a little bit but I like them so much that I don't want to get rid of them.  I may wait until M1 goes back to the Texas State Fair where they usually have pretty good discounts or get it from Big Poppa Smokers where the grill and accessories are cheaper.

Do you have other grills and or smokers?


----------



## Jmt (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a Portable Kitchen charcoal grill that I inherited from my dad, that I've been using for about 20 years.  Had a Traeger briefly, but ditched it.  I was considering a Cookshack, a Yoder, and a Hasty Bake, when I find found the M1.  This thing is built like a tank!  No regrets!


----------



## 70monte (Mar 27, 2018)

I also have two PK grills.  I have a classic version that I bought new about two years ago and then the new PK 360 that I bought when they first came out.  I use these two the most out of all of my grills.  I also have an older 60's model Hasty Bake that I picked up at the end of last year and repainted but I haven't used it much yet.

The thing I like about the M1 is that it is so multi-functional and seems to work very well for both grilling and smoking and that you can also smoke using charcoal or lump if you don't feel like babysitting it with wood.

Which accessories did you buy with the M1?


----------



## Jmt (Mar 27, 2018)

I bought the grill extension (hi-boy grill shelf), the searing box, and a cover.  It now comes with the ash pan and grill removal tools standard.  I can't wait to use it again Thursday!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 27, 2018)

Thats a really nice looking grill! Hadnt heard of these yet.


----------



## Jmt (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you sir!  The awesome youtube videos and zero negative reviews were too much temptation!  The only criticism I read was that it was a Hasty Bake rip-off, but that is very easily dispelled.  It does have one of the best attributes of a Hasty Bake, the ability to raise or lower your fire in relationship to your food, but it is so much more!


----------



## 70monte (Mar 27, 2018)

Well, enjoy it.  Maybe one day I will join you and own one too.


----------

